# Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt*

					Der taiwanische Hardware-Hersteller Enermax hat eine neue Reihe von Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen vorgestellt, aus der vorerst zwei Modelle auf dem Markt erscheinen sollen. Jeweils eins davon besitzt einen 120- respektive 240-mm-Radiator. Ersteres wird bereits ab knapp 83 Euro in unserem Preisvergleich gelistet, wohingegen der Liqtech 240 ab Mitte November erhältlich soll.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt*


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt*



			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt soll die Kühlfläche somit um 20 Prozent vergrößert worden sein.



Laut Quelle/Bilder soll die _Kontaktfläche _der Lamellen zu den medienführenden Rohren um 20% erhöht worden sein, NICHT die Kühlfläche!

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich dadurch die Kühlleistung nennenswert erhöht (was bei 20% mehr Fläche definitiv der Fall gewesen wäre).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt*

Abwarten. Bei höheren Lüfterdrehzahlen könnte der Übergang Rohre<->Lamellen durchaus ein Faktor sein.
Auf alle Fälle setzt Enermax hier auf eine afaik merklich aufwendigere Fertigung, die in den letzten 15-20 Jahren PC-Wakügeschichte niemand eingesetzt hat und die mir so auch von keinem einzigen anderen Radiator in anderen Anwendungsbereichen bekannt wäre. Von Rohren durchstoßene Lamellen hat man sonst nur bei traditionellen Rohrradiatoren mit Rundrohren, wo man keine andere Wahl hat.
Da das Feature zudem quasi nicht zu sehen ist, glaube ich nicht, dass Enermax diesen sehr ungewöhnlichen Schritt aus Marketinggründen gegangen ist. Da gäbe es wesentlich auffälligere, billigere nutzlos-Features.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da das Feature zudem quasi nicht zu sehen ist, glaube ich nicht, dass Enermax diesen sehr ungewöhnlichen Schritt aus Marketinggründen gegangen ist. Da gäbe es wesentlich auffälligere, billigere nutzlos-Features.


 
DAS ist tatsächlich ein bestechend gutes Argument. 

OK, bei sehr hohen Luftmengen die da pro Minute durchgepresst werden könnte es tatsächlich was bringen... aber ich glaube nicht dass der Effekt noch da ist wenn man die Lüfter so einstellt dass sich nicht fönartig durch die Gegend schreien - und bei einer Kühlung in dem Preisbereich kann das ja nicht wirklich das Ziel sein. Wie auch immer, auf die ersten Tests bin ich gespannt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt*

Merkwürdigerweise ist dass das Ziel von bislang fast allen Kompaktkühlungen gewesen


----------



## Uter (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle setzt Enermax hier auf eine afaik merklich aufwendigere Fertigung, die in den letzten 15-20 Jahren PC-Wakügeschichte niemand eingesetzt hat und die mir so auch von keinem einzigen anderen Radiator in anderen Anwendungsbereichen bekannt wäre.


 Dieses Lamellendesign (mit kleinen Änderungen am Rand) gibt es auch bei den Silverstone Kompaktkühlungen, die auch die gleiche Halterung des CPu-Kühlers nutzen => scheinbar eine neue Serie eines OEM. Über die Leistung weiß ich nichts genaues, aber sie war im Vergleich zu anderen Kompaktkühlungen iirc nicht weltbewegend anders.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob diese Fertigung deutlich aufwändiger ist. Das Ein-/Aufschieben der Lamellen ist es sicher, dafür ist es deutlich einfacher die Lamellen gleichmäßig zu verteilen, was bei Netzradiatoren öfter mal problematisch ist und bei so kurzen Radiatoren deutlich mehr ins Gewicht fällt als bei einem 420er oder Auto-Radiator.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt*

Die Referenzdinger sind wirklich oft sehr laut... ich kenne aber zumindest in meinem Umfeld kaum jemanden der so eine KompaktWaKü nutzt und die Serienlüfter nicht entweder gedrosselt oder ausgetauscht hat.

Warum aber die Hersteller nich schon selbst auf diese Idee gekommen sind weiß wohl nur der liebe Herrgott. 

Es würde mir ja schon reichen wenns Modelle OHNE Lüfter im Lieferumfang (dann für 10€ weniger) gäbe wie es bei manchen LuKüs der Fall ist und man sich seine Lüfter selbst zukaufen kann.

EDIT: Kanns sein dass die Moderation interessiert in (Kompakt-)WaKüs ist?


----------



## Uter (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warum aber die Hersteller nich schon selbst auf diese Idee gekommen sind weiß wohl nur der liebe Herrgott.


Diese Drehzahlen sind für viele Märkte (z.B. USA) normal. Ich vermute einfach, dass Kompaktkühlungen noch immer zu neu sind bzw. es zu wenige Hersteller gibt, dass es noch keine wirkliche Anpassung an kleinere Märkte gibt. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es würde mir ja schon reichen wenns Modelle OHNE Lüfter im Lieferumfang (dann für 10€ weniger) gäbe wie es bei manchen LuKüs der Fall ist und man sich seine Lüfter selbst zukaufen kann.


Gibt es schon länger - H70 Core.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> EDIT: Kanns sein dass die Moderation interessiert in (Kompakt-)WaKüs ist?


 Scheint so. 
Imo sind Kompaktkühlungen interessant, da sie noch sehr viel ungenutztes Potential haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt*



Uter schrieb:


> Gibt es schon länger - H70 Core.


 
Gibts sowas auch in leistungsfähig? 
Also ne Kompakt-Wakü mit ner Radifläche ähnlich der H110er ohne Lüfter dabei...?

Ich bin ab und an mal am überlegen welches Kühlsystem ich mir 2014 (sofern Haswell-E dann bereitsteht) in mein System pflanze... wenn mich diese kompakten bis dahin überzeugen können könnte es sowas werden... falls nicht vielleicht auch ne "richtige" Wakü für alle Komponenten - das muss ich dann nur noch mit meiner Bank abklären.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt*

Ob der Lamellenkontakt auf den Flachrohren wirklich so gut ist wird sich erst noch herausstellen, denn Fertigungstechnisch ist es bei dieser Konstruktion noch schwerer als bei Lamellen auf Rundrohren zuverlässig einen wirklich sauberen flächigen Kontakt herzustellen. Es ist also die Frage, ob die Kontaktfläche nur theoretisch 20% erhöht wurde oder auch praktisch. Grundsätzlich ist ein Wärmeleitweg mit geringem thermischen Widerstand vom Wasser zu den Lamellen jedenfalls wünschenswert. Dennoch macht die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit der Luft hinsichtlich Kühlleistung auch weiterhin die Musik, weil sie die Wärmeübertragung maßgeblich limitiert. Leider ist das mit der "Musik" aber auch auf die Lautstärke zu übertragen, weshalb zumindest die Version mit 120er Radi irgendwo genauso witzlos ist wie bei allen anderen 120er Kompakt-Waküs. 

Sollte man das Kontaktproblem beim Radi-Hersteller von Enermax (der ja höchstwahrscheinlich derselbe ist wie für viele richtige Wakü-Radis) aber trotz der Flachrohre in den Griff bekommen haben, wäre es ja möglich, dass bald auch Netzradis mit G1/4"-Gewinde in dieser Bauart im Handel auftauchen. Was die Kontaktierung angeht, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man das durch Aufblasen der Flachrohre mit hohem Druck nach dem Fügen der Lamellen hinbekommen könnte. Dann sollte sich ein wirklich flächiger Kontakt einstellen.


----------



## Uter (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gibts sowas auch in leistungsfähig?


 Leider nein, aber es gibt inzwischen ein paar wenige Kompaktkühlungen mit brauchbaren bis guten Lüftern. Gerade Enermax geht hier imo den besten Weg, da man an ihren Lüftern selbst den groben Drehzahlbereich einstellen kann. (Wobei die Lüfter hier etwas designorientiert (ich kann mich aber auch irren, ein Abknicken der Lüfterblätter in die unübliche Richtung zeigen auf einmal einige Hersteller) aussehen und vermutlich eine unnötig großer Nabe besitzen.)


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Enermax: Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus der Liqtech-Serie angekündigt*

Naja vielleicht findet sich da ja nochwas, bis Ende 2014 ist noch lang. Ansonsten gehe ich wohl den kleinen Umweg, baue die mitgelieferten Lüfter bei weniger Silent-bekloppten Kollegen ein und hole mir eLoops. Blöd nur, dass es die noch nicht in 140mm - Ausführung (etwa für die H110) gibt. :-/


----------

